# All whites are racist... *UPDATE*



## sateva9822 (Nov 6, 2007)

Apparently its fact now... 

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=58426 



Every ones a little racist. I think this whole racism issue has gone way further then it has to. We are all different, we are all intelligent beings, we are all human. The important thing is that we see the value and good in other races and our own. EVERY MAN has there problems, and that is in no way races fault... 

But that my opinion. *Starts setting up her flame retardant blanket fort*



*UPDATE* 

Well, in some state in America this halloween 4 boys were charged with hate crimes, for dressing as rappers 50 cent, and 2pac. The boys colored there faces and skin black to look more like an authentic rap star. Big mistake, there now being drug out and called EXTREAMLY racist, and told that by dressing as a black man your insulting them... These boys have gotten a verbal stoning from there peers and others in there community. 

Its fucking halloween people! What about the boys dressed as girls, are they sexist? NO 
What about the girls who run around the street dressed like whores? What about the boys dressed as pimps? Why not put the ridicule were it REALLY belongs. 
Why is no one making a fuss over that? But 4 boys dressed black? On halloween?!?! Give me a god damn break! Its halloween your supposed to dress as something your not weather that be pirate, animal, opposite sex or BLACK....


----------



## HC_Missile (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

Wow, that article is impressively annoying to read.

Well, I have to agree with your opinion on the situation. Everyone is a little racist its just the 'white' community in America seems to have a more 'vivid' history concerning racism.

You half to admit its rather hard to deal with prejudices thoughts in the nation that has such a diverse population compared to other nations. In the long run it will hopefully result in better understandings and acceptances between all members of humanity. However, for right now the melting pot of America will literally just have to wait it out until racism is further depressed. It just takes a long time for humans to give up control. You could have easily expected the same from any other race had they been the dominant race in the European nations (read article to understand relevance). whites just happened to gain the upper hand simply because of beneficial circumstances.

This article says a lot about how society in America insist so strongly in the belief that whites should hate themselves for the fact that they are white. Thats like telling me to hate myself cause I'm Japanese. Its just stupid. the faster we can all just understand our differences, the faster we can stop worrying about racism.

Of course thats my opinion

*assists in preparing by arming the fort with fire extinguishers*


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

I call all African Americans racial slurs, segregate them in my place of business, and treat them like second class citizens, and I'm Asian American. What is that called? It can't be racism because only whites are capable of that. Maybe I'm just a disgruntled minority who lacks the ability and powers to support my racist attitude and therefore am not a racist but simply am a jerk.

That's just silly. Racism may have been predominantly executed by whites, but that doesn't mean the only people capable of racism are whites. Racism is racism, regardless of who does it.

People need to just let go and move on. It's a new era and a new age. Stop worrying about what happened and start worrying about what's going to happen.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

-


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*



			
				Xipoid said:
			
		

> That's just silly. Racism may have been predominantly executed by whites



No really... The KKK and south part of America, yeah. But wights cant talk about it... We could get sued.. If were a journalist and we wright about it... We lose our career. If were a comedian and we joke about it.. Again good bye career... 

Its getting rediculous, I want my free speach damn it!


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

-


----------



## ADF (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

It is like I have said elsewhere, humans are instinctively intolerant of the different. You have to teach people to be tolerant of others, we are not born with the understanding.

It is by suppressing our instincts and rising above them for a greater goal that we progress as a civilisation.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

I guess there's some truth to the old saying...

"I'm not a racist. I hate everyone equally."


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

People stereotype. It's our nature to group things. Everyone does it from every race. And not for just race (ie: Lawyers are bloodsuckers).


----------



## kiro02 (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

ADF i understand that but i think the point here is. they are forcing these students to think act and even SAY what they want. they've hired thugs basically to enforce their retarted beliefs and in the article said it's about giving them these beliefs and not about learning things.  I understand that they should be shown to be tolerant but this is just F*****g outrageous!  no matter how bad things may get it does not give a single school the right to go third Reich on these students. it's completely unacceptable. right idea (about teaching tolerance) 100% WRONG execution. this fails so hard 4chan wouldn't even touch it.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*



			
				Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> People stereotype. It's our nature to group things. Everyone does it from every race. And not for just race (ie: Lawyers are bloodsuckers).



Maybe I should clarify some. I'm not endorsing racism, I'm simply saying I don't consider it racism for someone to say something stupid like all black people are poor. That is ignorance and stereotyping. To me racism would be someone not hiring someone because they were a different race or killing someone. Other words I think we've started to take racism to a whole new level lately. Especially with the fact that in some states if you commit a crime and it just so happens to be against a minority it is automatically a hate crime... I think people have the right to stereotype (even if it is dumb and in ignorance), I don't think they have the right to actively discriminate.


----------



## ADF (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*



			
				kiro02 said:
			
		

> [snip]


*shrug* I was responding to what was said, didn't really check the link.


----------



## Os (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

"All *wights* are racist..."

Strange. I didn't know the undead were capable of prejudice.  But then again, wights do have sentient thought abilities, so I suppose it's possible.....

In all seriousness though, I wouldn't call it racism.   People are always engrained throughout their lives with preconcieved notions of everything including minorities.  Personally, I'm just as jumpy about the white businessman with a briefcase walking down the street than I am about the minority man walking around, talking to himself.  as a matter of fact, personally, I'm more inclined to talk with the crazy minority guy.  A group conversation could be nice!


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

Well then I guess Im a racist.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

So by this logic only 7/8 of my genes are racist? Feh.




			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> You guys... The color is spelled "white". "Wights" are sort of zombies/ghosts (depending on who you ask). XD




:lol: That was my first thought, too. Damn my D&D geekery.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*

Wow, double standard much? So, according to that article, if someone of African descent goes around proclaiming his hatred of all whites, it's perfectly normal and accepted?

I admit to having my own racial prejudices, but I try and keep them to myself and always give people a chance to prove themselves to be different and unique.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*



			
				PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> Wow, double standard much? So, according to that article, if someone of African descent goes around proclaiming his hatred of all whites, it's perfectly normal and accepted?



lol, yes. When was the last time you saw a black guy get called a racist even though he walking around, calling wight people Crackers... 

The community seems obsess over racial issues when it comes out of the wight mans lips... But if a black man said the same thing... No one reacts... It is a total double standard.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Its funny how someone can hate another cause of the color XD, i'm hated by black AND white people cause i have orange hair X3~


----------



## webkilla (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

IMO its a matter of genetics

evolution-wise we want our own 'kind' to prosper the most - even at the cost of others


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

First of all, please keep in mind people, this is from an unapologetically Conservative site, and unlike Fox News, sites like that typically don't even bother trying to hold up the facade of "fair and balanced" reporting. This is from a source *for* Conservatives, *by* Conservatives, and a common Conservative tactic in the Bush era, ironically since this is an article about racism is to portray themselves as being oppressed by the Liberal gestapo. That being said, I honestly wouldn't be that surprised if this is 100% legit, because this _is really_ how a lot of Liberals think, and believe me, many of them would try to pull this shit if they had the power - and if that's what's going on here, all they've done is vindacted their enemies. But maybe that's the whole point. Allow me to explain where I'm coming from with that:

The philosophy supposedly held by the university is nothing new. It dates back to 1935 and a book called Black Reconstruction in America, and in a nutshell says if you're white, it doesn't matter how bad you and your entire family have it, because since the ruling class is made up of whites, you have a leg up over everyone else because you're white, and so they favor you over everyone else when it's time to let some fresh blood into the ruling body.

Whether or not you believe this is the undeniable truth or a complete crock of shit, consider the reality: The president of the university, as you can see in the article, is an aging white guy in a suit, and he's part of the commitee pushing this shit on white kids, most of whom are nowhere near his level of of prestige. But I wonder if his children genuinely buy it. It really doesn't matter whether or not they do, because they will inherit their position in life regardless. And that's the story of White Privilege, and the way every argument about it plays out. The article makes a reference to Nineteen Eighty-Four, and the way The Party indoctrinates the masses, but neglects to point out The Party's ultimate goal, which is not changing the system but perpetuating it eternally, much like these wealthy white people crying crocodile tears about their White Privilege...

... *Nineteen Thirty-Five*, people! We're going on nearly *three quarters of a century* of our supposed enlightenment to the evil that is White Privilege, and who promotes it the most? Rich white people. Who are the ones who are supposed to dismantle the system? Rich white people. Who does the system still favor? Rich white people. It has done absolutely nothing to fight racism. If anything, it's made it *harder* to fight, because those of us who see this fucked up system for what it is would have to fight with people who would otherwise be on our side if they weren't so deeply indoctrinated.

So what are we supposed to do? I have a few ideas, but I can't do it alone, no one can because I've learned first hand, the truth is not enough when you're fighting the power.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Wight1: "Braaaaiiiiiins..."
Wight2: "Brains?"
Wight1:"*grunting noise* black braaaainz. No want. BRAAAAIIIIIINS!"

sorry, I read the bit about Wights and that popped into mind XD


Anyway, I've nothing to say on this matter that hasn't been said already, I believe this has been discussed to death @.@


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Oh god. It's the Jack Thompson of political correctness.


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

My god, they have Left-wing fascism now too?


----------



## adambomb (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO-tobS1nl0
just had too....


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				adambomb said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO-tobS1nl0
> just had too....



I LOVE when things are explained in song! 

So true.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

This whole thread sounds like it belongs in Rants and Raves, not here. :|


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				pinkplushii said:
			
		

> Oh god. It's the Jack Thompson of political correctness.



Seconded for utter truth


----------



## Forgotten_Fox (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

There should not be a thing like racistism, all humans are they same. though i am quite anti-human most of the time, id rather think i'm alien, people here call me that, well anyway all human are the same, skin colour doesnt mean its another race really. some people has somthing els in there skin making it darker, dont know if this reply gonna mean anything, atleast i wrote somthing.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All wights are racist...*



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> You guys... The color is spelled "white". "Wights" are sort of zombies/ghosts (depending on who you ask). XD
> 
> -scuttles away-



I thought they were mixing "Wigger" with "Rights" >.<;;;


----------



## Kajet (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

*sigh* even more people forcing tolerance and diversity down other's throats, reminds me of high school assemblies where people from a foreign country would yammer on and on about their old lifestyle and somehow i'm an intolerant prick cause I'm not paying attention.

Tolerance should only be taught to people who are so racist that they hire an incompetent person of the same race over a competent person of a different race, or someone who goes out rapes/kills/beats people of a different race.

Seriously I worry enough about being a racist without having someone jump in my face and yelling that I'm a racist just because the people who spawned me happen to be white.


----------



## Leasara (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

The idea that I'm racist just because of my skin color seems a little ... off.  I don't believe that I am racist at all, and if I were a student there, I'd protest on those grounds.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I would say that's racist to discriminate against white people like that...

...but, it's against white people, so it's not. You can say anything you like about white people - especially men and Blondes - No one gets offended. You must step around jokes that include black and asians, but if it's Middle Eastern or White people, go all out with terrorist, gibberish cries and hillbilly comments - If anyone's offended, that just means they're a big baby. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 6, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

im not a racist at all.


----------



## MysticWolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

What a dick.  This will probably all come back and bite Harker in the face.  I'm sick of such nutcases being in positions of power.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

What about Michael Jackson? Is he allowed to crack jokes? (Because remember, only White people are racist. Another can say exact same thing but it's fine.)


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> First of all, please keep in mind people, this is from an unapologetically Conservative site



... whose article was based off of the work of a non-partisan* group focused on suppression of the rights of public college/university students.

original coverage, with links to the supporting evidence that's no longer found on the U of Delaware site

follow-up article on UoD withdrawing the program


* Yes, I meant what I said, and I'm not using the term just because it says so on an "about" page. That the group's focus is on colleges/universities pretty much means that most of what they're going to go after is in regards to modern political liberalism, as it's more prevalent in "higher education" circles than the world in general.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Let me disect this...


> "A RACIST: A racist is one who is both privileged and socialized on the basis of race by a white supremacist (racist) system.



Last I checked, a Racist is someone who judges someone by their race (skin color, ethnicity...). A 'White Supremacist' system isn't needed, and I don't know of one in existance in the US currently.



> 'The term applies to all white people (i.e., people of European descent) living in the United States, regardless of class, gender, religion, culture or sexuality. By this definition, people of color cannot be racists, because as peoples within the U.S. system, they do not have the power to back up their prejudices, hostilities, or acts of discriminationâ€¦.'"



So, the hostility and violence between Blacks and Mexicans in LA have NOTHING to do with race, my goodness! Fooled, I was! Fooled! Fooled by all the ethnic slurs slung at each other, fooled by the admitance of many gang members of both sides stating they intended to go out and kill members of the other race...

Also, this means that all White people are working in the Super Powerful White Supremicist Evil Government to force all minorities to do effective slave labor so all we whites can live in palatial splendor! My goodness, and here I thought Irvine was run by Asians! I was tricked, you see, because all the small businesses are run and owned by Asians!

Never mind that Jews, Italians, and Irish were also discriminated against - they're white, so it must have been trickery! Fooled again!



> The education program also notes that "reverse racism" is "a term created and used by white people to deny their white privilege." And "a non-racist" is called "a non-term," because, the program explains, "The term was created by whites to deny responsibility for systemic racism, to maintain an aura of innocence in the face of racial oppression, and to shift the responsibility for that oppression from whites to people of color (called 'blaming the victim')."



So, if a black person takes advantage of a situation by calling 'Racism' when their is no racism (Teddy 'Big Dog' Peirce, former LA Firefighter, sued the city because he was tricked into taking a few bites of dogfood the day after he shouted "Feed the Big Dog" at a Volleyball match. The city settled), it isn't true! It's just white people trying to blame the victem, whom we have kept in slavery and chains!

Excuse me a second. I feel the need to throw up.

Back. Bleagh. Tastes like stupidity.

WHat I love is that they FORCED students to admit to this bullcrap. Gods above, I must say that I'm one of hte least racist people I know (I'm a horrible cultural bigot, but culture knows little boundries, certainly not arbitrary ones like 'race'), and I would have been keelhauled up and down the coast of Delaware before I admitted to this malarky.

I love how only white Americans can be racist, everyone else is simply telling the truth.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> So, the hostility and violence between Blacks and Mexicans in LA have NOTHING to do with race, my goodness!



I don't know if the philosophy surrounding White Privilege has an official, universally held position on hostility between non-white races, but my guess is they'd probably blame it on the white power structure somehow instigating it so they'd fight each other instead of uniting against white people.



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> My goodness, and here I thought Irvine was run by Asians! I was tricked, you see, because all the small businesses are run and owned by Asians!



Actually, a lot of people who believe in this shit have pretty much given up on Asians being down with the cause, because not only is it *really* fucking hard to argue that they're oppressed on a world-wide scale when China and Japan run the fucking business world, it _is_ primarily a *western* issue, whether or not they want to admit it.



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> Never mind that Jews, Italians, and Irish were also discriminated against - they're white, so it must have been trickery! Fooled again!



But you see, most of them eventually assimilated and more or less abandoned their true cultures for white privilege, or so the story goes, and in doing so became the sworn enemy of black people.

As for the Jews, do you know how many people who are militantly pro-black or pro-(instert minority here) are deeply anti-semitic? There have been black leaders in the past who have fucking shook hands with the KKK with redards to "The Jewish Question".


The obvious truth is that you have to be fanatical and delusional to truly believe this, and it's really a waste of time to argue with those people, because they're driven more by instinct and emotion than rational thought. However, few people would disagree that there are racists in the world, a lot of them are rich and white, and therefor institutional white racism is something people need to be vigilant about. But when you look at what is essentially a fringe movement making its way into a mainstream institution which should _epitomize_ white privelege, you have to ask yourself what the hell is really going on here, because you know for damn sure those people have no intention whatsoever of relinquishing their power, or that of their descendents. But what of the students? Privilege to be had? Maybe, but actual power? They have none, and if they sincerely believe what's being forced on them, they'll never try to acquire it because that would be unfair to the disadvantaged minorities (does that sound condescending? It's *supposed* to, that's the whole point). They'll never challenge the same racist system that they're being conditioned to believe needs to be dismantled as soon as possible - just not by them. *Maybe* by the the _current_, white power holders, when they find it within their hearts to stop preaching the end of racism and start practicing. *Keep dreaming*.

So yes, there certainly is a lot of "trickery" at work here. You've got minorities fighting minorities in the projects, whites psychologically terrorizing each other in schools, and the same people in power who have always been in power. If anyone truly believes in White Privilege as these, suspiciously, mostly rich white people define it, perhaps they don't _deserve_ the freedom and equality they so desperately desire. And that goes for all colors.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 7, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I laughed. So much.

Damn...


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

1. Thats bullshit that only white people can be racist and we cant be victums of racism. When my dad stepped out of his high school in scotland he was punched in the face because he was english.

2. Out of anything black people should be thanking us for slavery. I mean yes, it was wrong of us to take people from their home land to to exploit them, but would they really rather we left them in africa to starve?


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

-


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> 1. Thats bullshit that only white people can be racist and we cant be victums of racism. When my dad stepped out of his high school in scotland he was punched in the face because he was english.
> 
> 2. Out of anything black people should be thanking us for slavery. I mean yes, it was wrong of us to take people from their home land to to exploit them, but would they really rather we left them in africa to starve?



LOL, That's kinda the point of this thread in the first place... 
Wights are scrutinized for it so much more then any other race... 
I think it is total and udder shit. 
If a black person can say nigger constantly, by god I should be able to as well! If they say I cant say that word because I'm wight, is that not racism. I think making nigger such a taboo for any race to say besides the black community is some racist bull shit! I believe in equal rights. If that black person can call me a cracker and call his friends his niggas, and calling people they don't like niggers. Shouldn't I be able too?

As for slavery. The original English settlers bought the children of Natives in Africa. The parents knowingly and willingly sold them as slaves.. If there mad at any one it should be there own ancestors as much as it was the wight settlers...


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

First off, its spelt [size=xx-large]white[/size]. Anways. Yes, blacks are more racist, but thats just something you best get used to.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

-


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> First off, its spelt [size=xx-large]white[/size]. Anways. Yes, blacks are more racist, but thats just something you best get used to.



But what about equal rights. You telling me I should bend over and take it? Fuck not . I'm gonna say nigger all the fuck that I want. 

~Its my birthday I'll misspell if I wanna, misspell if I wanna~

But seriously I started using spell check if that misses something. Sorry for causing such an incontinence in you delicate way of life..

*tosses you some Advil*


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh It would seem I'm not the only one guilty of not know English that well.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

-


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Equal rights is a load of bullshit. We are not communists. We are not all equal. Lifes not like that. Some people are more apropreate for certain jobs than others.
And no offense, but saying the 'n-word' like that is a good way to go for a slap.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id honestly like to. But unfortunately I never did pass grade 9 English.. In grade 10 I was forced to drop out to help keep a roof over my mothers sisters and my own head... 
God knows I try.. I spell check. Ill even use a dictionary if I'm in doubt... I really wish I could but no matter how much time I spend trying to fix up a paragraph there's always something wrong with it... I would love a better vocabulary... Unfortunately unless I quit my job live in a shelter and take adult courses, I have no way of expanding my vocabulary.   


That was kind of unnecessary and rude don't you think? 

I'm so sick of people knocking on my spelling. Would you all like me to stop visiting the forms because I'm not as gifted as you all? 

:cry:


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But my point is that it shouldn't be... This is why I support national socialism. The races cant get along we need to be separated.. Hitler was so right about that one.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

You know what is the most fascinating thing about this thread? I live in fucking Appalachia, and I think you people are insane. :/

@sateva:
...why should races be separated? I mean, not even talking about the stratification and biological inconsistencies and issues that would cause that to never work...

...but, I get along fine with people of other races? It wouldn't hinder my work. [Maybe _you're_ just unlikable? KEKE.] People don't need to be of a particular skin color to be interesting and wonderful people...of course, I guess I'll just be separated from that many more interesting people I could meet in my life! GOODIES. Save the white race, yadda yadda...preserve us, mein kampf. Mein house, mein chair.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

And, hey, if you (generic "you") are serious about separating people because of differences, what about males and females being separate? Never mind the obvious physical differences, mentally males and females work totally differently. While we're at it, let's take care of that pesky bit about having to interact with other religions, too.

Ghettoes for everyone! The hell with that whole worry about maybe being exposed to new ideas, having a non-stagnant economy, or maybe get offended because someone else doesn't think like you. No one ever again should need to worry about possibly being nudged out of their comfortable little ruts.

Oh, yeah, and let's make books, TV, radio, and the internet illegal, too. All those subversive newspapers that carry stories about _them_, too. After all, if you hear, see, or read something about someone somewhere else, you might run the risk of actually thinking of something outside your personal comfort zone.




[size=xx-small](The above is sarcasm, in case it wasn't blindingly obvious.)[/size]


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				imnohbody said:
			
		

> And, hey, if you (generic "you") are serious about separating people because of differences, what about males and females being separate? Never mind the obvious physical differences, mentally males and females work totally differently. While we're at it, let's take care of that pesky bit about having to interact with other religions, too.
> 
> Ghettoes for everyone! The hell with that whole worry about maybe being exposed to new ideas, having a non-stagnant economy, or maybe get offended because someone else doesn't think like you. No one ever again should need to worry about possibly being nudged out of their comfortable little ruts.
> 
> ...



Well it obvious were all like children in a play ground. Every time something is said that some one doesn't like it gets blown out of proportion. A Caucasian saying nigger for example. I want to be able to say anything I want, with out some one tossing the race card in my face because it "their word"... 
Many of the races get along fine. But they tend to move into the same communities. There china town, black communities, Muslim communities, native reserves... We all separate in the same country any ways. I don't dislike any particular race at all, I admire many other cultures, I just cant stand it when the race card keeps getting played over complete and udder bull shit.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 8, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

God dammit, who let the Grammar Nazi's in?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

If it was just whites being racist wouldn't it be called something else?  I agree that everyone can be racist a little, I try not to be.  But it is inevitable.

I've always gotten along with everyone, well, everyone except my sister it seems.  When I was in elementary school, I was friends with all of the African American kids and Hispanic American kids.  They were so cool to hang out with.

Of course, in my latter years, I was discriminated against too.  They said I wasn't mature enough because of the friends I had. O__o


----------



## kingkento (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> As for slavery. The original English settlers bought the children of Natives in Africa. The parents knowingly and willingly sold them as slaves.. If there mad at any one it should be there own ancestors as much as it was the wight settlers...



Keep in mind slavery in africa and the middle east is much different then the european brand.  So in those legitimately sold cases, they most liekly were not aware of the living conditions.  If you look into older cultures, slavery was usually used as a form of debt repayment.  Slaves werent treated like shit, and after a period of time were released.

Further though, not all slaves from africa were legitimate, keep in mind those captured during conquest.  The UK, France, and others had themselves a time over there.


----------



## kingkento (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Id honestly like to. But unfortunately I never did pass grade 9 English.. In grade 10 I was forced to drop out to help keep a roof over my mothers sisters and my own head...
> God knows I try.. I spell check. Ill even use a dictionary if I'm in doubt... I really wish I could but no matter how much time I spend trying to fix up a paragraph there's always something wrong with it... I would love a better vocabulary... Unfortunately unless I quit my job live in a shelter and take adult courses, I have no way of expanding my vocabulary.
> 
> 
> ...



Its possible to get a GED without losing your job.  Learn to manage.  Or study in private.  Though a GED would probably be better.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				imnohbody said:
			
		

> And, hey, if you (generic "you") are serious about separating people because of differences, what about males and females being separate? Never mind the obvious physical differences, mentally males and females work totally differently. While we're at it, let's take care of that pesky bit about having to interact with other religions, too.
> 
> Ghettoes for everyone! The hell with that whole worry about maybe being exposed to new ideas, having a non-stagnant economy, or maybe get offended because someone else doesn't think like you. No one ever again should need to worry about possibly being nudged out of their comfortable little ruts.
> 
> ...



OW! MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Apparently its fact now...
> 
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=58426
> 
> ...



 I used to live in DE. In a rather racist town I might add. But it wasn't limited to whites. Everyone was racist towards something, no matter what they were. I was walking home from school once and had this little bastard come out of his house and follow me all the way to my house saying "White bitch" over and over again. Thats not racism?
If colored people don't have the ability to act upon they're racism, I have one question. What do they call it when a colored person harasses/abuses/kills a white person just because they are white? No ther reason than that. Thats not racism?

Thats just ridiculous that they want to make it mandatory to put white people into councling just because they're white. Now THATS whats racist if you ask me.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> EVERY MAN has there problems



I just can't let this one go. I have to put in my little sexist comment on that statement. 

I completely agree. Every MAN does have his problems XP

Alright, go ahead and bitch, I know it's coming.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> If a black person can say nigger constantly, by god I should be able to as well! If they say I cant say that word because I'm wight, is that not racism. I think making nigger such a taboo for any race to say besides the black community is some racist bull shit! I believe in equal rights. If that black person can call me a cracker and call his friends his niggas, and calling people they don't like niggers. Shouldn't I be able too?



I completely agree with this. Colored people call white people offensive names and it's considered perfectly fine. But when a white person calls a colored person a name that they themselves call each other, it's considered some kind of sin against man. 

People make such a damn fuss about being treated equal. Well, I say if you want someone to treat you like an equal, treat them like an equal too. Give and take, not take and take. You can't get something without giving something in this world. Too many people refuse to accept that.
Remember that wonderful "Golden Rule", "Do onto others as you want them to do onto you". Well, Karma is a bitch and it always gets you back, so if you don't do right today you'll get beat for it later. You always get what you deserve. So if you don't do what it takes to earn respect then you shouldn't get it. Whites have actually bent over backwards for colored people. And we haven't gotten anything in return. Down here close to the mexican border we have so much spanish written on everything I feel like I'm not even in america anymore. Do we even get a thanks? Nope. They just want more. 

Alright, I'm ganna stop rambling now before I get myself into too much trouble. ^^;;; Sorry


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Id honestly like to. But unfortunately I never did pass grade 9 English.. In grade 10 I was forced to drop out to help keep a roof over my mothers sisters and my own head...
> God knows I try.. I spell check. Ill even use a dictionary if I'm in doubt... I really wish I could but no matter how much time I spend trying to fix up a paragraph there's always something wrong with it... I would love a better vocabulary... Unfortunately unless I quit my job live in a shelter and take adult courses, I have no way of expanding my vocabulary.
> 
> 
> That was kind of unnecessary and rude don't you think?



BAAAWWWWWW!!! (j/k)
Would it also not be unnecessary and rude to be calling people niggers left and right? That'd be about as courteous as me calling people I've never met "cock-bite" or "ass-lantern" regardless of their race/status. I don't understand why African American folks toss such a stupid word around either, but considering the context that it's generally used in when NOT used by them I think they have some grounds to be pissed. 



> I'm so sick of people knocking on my spelling. Would you all like me to stop visiting the forms because I'm not as gifted as you all?
> 
> :cry:



You want the right to call people by a discriminatory and degrading name and yet you wish to deny our right to call you illiterate when it's true? Holy hypocrisy, Batman!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I hate everyone equally until they prove to me they're not living garbage.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> I hate everyone equally until they prove to me they're not living garbage.



YES! I love you!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> KazukiFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you?


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what's your opinion of people who aren't garbage, people that serve you and call you master?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Words, that's all they are. What puts sooo much meaning into them is the reaction they get. People should focus on educating the ignorant and infinite love and forgiveness in the face of hatred. Lashing out and protesting is only making people feel justified in their views and causing other people to join them. Just like the nooses lately, you wouldn' t see them popping up everywhere if people hadn't made such a big deal about it a few months ago. It's only encouraging idiots and drama queens...


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Would it also not be unnecessary and rude to be calling people niggers left and right? That'd be about as courteous as me calling people I've never met "cock-bite" or "ass-lantern" regardless of their race/status. I don't understand why African American folks toss such a stupid word around either, but considering the context that it's generally used in when NOT used by them I think they have some grounds to be pissed.



I agree with that. They do have grounds to be pissed when someone calls them that name. But, they call white people crackers and shit like that, which is "discriminatory and degrading" towards us, and yet its wrong for us to get pissed about it. If they don't want whites to call them niggers, they shouldn't call whites crackers. Things like that have to go both ways, not one.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> yeah, i didn't get what he said either.



Uh... I'm a girl.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry let me edit my post


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I believe the whole 'let's call each other the n word' arose out of a very intelligent idea by someone to disempower the word by using it as something other than an insult. Unfortunately, this is undermined by not allowing any else to use it. I believe this is why cracker isn't so powerful a word. White people just don't give a shit if you call them a cracker.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Well, I think it might be that we (whites) always seem (and I think you could argue for some level of discrimination; Old Boy's Club concepts are definitely public secrets) to end up on top of things in the US - we have the majority of governmental representative, most top business positions are held by white men, etc. - so we don't really have much to give a shit about; and that there's historic bad blood. I mean, sure, this generation of African Americans aren't exactly experiencing slavery - but, slavery wasn't that long ago, nor was the establishment of civil rights...so, let's just try to put in perspective why this is such a hotplate issue.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im guessing the reason why African Americans do this is cause there still mad over the cruel things we did to them. I know what we did to them was wrong, cruel, and inhumane, but they just take the whole racist thing too far sometimes. it's like if i told a black person to go to the back of the line cause they cut in front of me, they might say that it's cause there black and start making up a buch of white jokes. now, im not saying im a racist, cause im deffinalty not a racist, but i just get so mad when they start bringing all this crap up. didn't Dr. King want the African Americans and the whites to get along, not all this hateful crap? i could go a whole bunch more deeper, but id rather not cause i don't want to cause too much trouble.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> KazukiFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who show me that they are worth being friends with. I don't want to be worshipped, it'd get so annoying. People who are trash are drags on society leechs who feed off of a system without contributing to it. People who feel they need to mock other accomplishments and joys just so they can assert their own worthless existance. People who kill other people of no reason are trash. People who can't accept their own worth or lack there of are garbage. People who force others away from them and complain about not having friends are trash. People who can't accept their own responciblity for their own failures are trash. People who insult someone else's art but can't draw themselves are trash. You get the picture? I've got no problem with the man (refering to humanity as a whole) who tries to be a good person, but the person who blames the world for their own weakness and doesn't do anything about it is trash.

An example of a piece of garbage is the webmaster of www.godhatesfurries.com He for example condones the organized beating of furries and openly insults other people's art and calls it trash although he hasn't posted any of his own art work. He's a coward who insults a group of people but doesn't show his own face. That last fact, the fear of retaliation for his beleifs and the lack of willpower to stand for them and then mocking furries who stand up for their beliefs against him, makes him garbage, not his views.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you make a very good point. everything what you said was pretty much all true. and as for that douchebag that runs that site, id like to find him and kindly kick his ass, then again, he can live the shame of being a coward instead of a man. i got nothing aganist you at all. so long as you treat me with respect, i'll treat you the same way. and besides, you seem pretty decent to me


----------



## Defuret (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

The statement that all whites are racist is ironically, racist in itself. 

I rest my case.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> KazukiFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, and I haven't met anyone on this site yet that I'd call trash, everyone's been cool so far. And the godhatesfurries thing, I e-mailed the bastard and he didn't respond. And once again I say coward, I didn't even promise to hunt him down! By not responding he proved to him just how much of a piece of trash he is. And I'm a really decent guy, I go good with anyone who isn't a jerk


----------



## Jelly (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

More idiocy for me to read later! Oh joy! A little pee came out.

LOL @ you making yourself feel like a good person for being an e-ggressor (HAW HAW).


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> More idiocy for me to read later! Oh joy! A little pee came out.
> 
> LOL @ you making yourself feel like a good person for being an e-ggressor (HAW HAW).



hah, that made me think of this XD


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Well, I think it might be that we (whites) always seem (and I think you could argue for some level of discrimination; Old Boy's Club concepts are definitely public secrets) to end up on top of things in the US - we have the majority of governmental representative, most top business positions are held by white men, etc. - so we don't really have much to give a shit about; and that there's historic bad blood. I mean, sure, this generation of African Americans aren't exactly experiencing slavery - but, slavery wasn't that long ago, nor was the establishment of civil rights...so, let's just try to put in perspective why this is such a hotplate issue.



Not too long ago? Who the hell was your history teacher? The civil war ended and slaves were set free in 1885. Civil rights were established around 1964. It's 2007 now, less than two months away from 2008. This generation has no right to demand anything out of slavery and segregation. They never had to live through it. If you didn't live through it, you don't deserve anything from it.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats something I hate too. I know that not all people of color do it, but there are too many that do. They think they can get away with anything because if a white person tries to say anything they can scream racism. Its bull. And it makes a lot of whites keep their mouths shut to things that really need to be called out.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 11, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

One of my ancestors was a native american, I demand the government give me a casino.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Not too long ago? Who the hell was your history teacher? The civil war ended and slaves were set free in 1885. Civil rights were established around 1964. It's 2007 now, less than two months away from 2008. This generation has no right to demand anything out of slavery and segregation. They never had to live through it. If you didn't live through it, you don't deserve anything from it.



Thank you for being a douche. Now that that's over with - 100-300 years realistically isn't that large a span of time for different cultures interacting with each other.

If you look at many persons from Mesoamerica, most don't like the usage of the Spanish-accented/variant Spanish...that's a pretty well-known thing. How long ago did the Spanish have conflict with the Aztec and the Mesoamerican cultures there?

Now, I know this is hard for you to look at being that you're currently in the culture...but if you take a step back and take a look at things, it hasn't been that long since saying "nigger" very much meant something along the lines of "I'm going to kick the shit out of you, nigger. What are you doing in a white man's place, nigger? Get your nigger self out of here, we don't want you near good white folks." 

So that was, what, 50-40 years ago minimum that that was happening, arguably still today? There are parents that remember those kinds of things, grandparents. Generally, this kind of stuff sticks with their children and grandchildren. 

If you want to view that as "reverse racism (as the bi-racial prejudice structure in the US is)" - then go on and do so, all I'm saying is is that you consider it before you go "US WHITE FOLKS SHOULD BE ABLE TO CALLS DEM BLACK FOLK NIGGERS."


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa now, I think someone needs to sit on some fucking ice or something. I didn't shoot any insults at you, there was no need for the douche comment. 
And when did I say we should be allowed to call them niggers? I was saying that they shouldn't throw a fit about being called a racist name when they're calling us racist names. Its rather hypocritical of them. I think that just as whites aren't allowed to say nigger, blacks shouldn't be allowed to say cracker. 

As for the slavery and shit, it doesn't really matter if it was 40 years, 100 years, or millions of years. It's over with now, and has been for a long time. If you look at the spam of a person's lifetime instead of the span of a nation's lifetime, you'll see that it is a long time. 
But as I said before, if you weren't the one being enslaved and/or segregated, then you aren't owed anything. Look at what Rilvor said. It helps this point. "One of my ancestors was a native american, I demand the government give me a casino." It doesn't work that way, does it? Just because someone's ancestors were enslaved doesn't mean they have a right to compensation. They weren't harmed by it any, so why should they be given something to make up for it? The only people who should get something out of it are the people who *were* slaves, who *were* victims of segregation.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

This reminds me of a comic I saw...

"You are White."
"Yes, yes I am, and You are Black."
"FUCK YOU, RACIST!"


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I love how you guys are still bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos and completely, beautifully ignoring the identity politics of it all and the fact that the whole mess is designed to keep you bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos so you'll ignore the man behind the curtain while he keeps doing the same shit he's been doing for the 40 years, 400 years and a millennia. I have nothing but resentment for each and every one of you. There is no end to this madness because you are still mad. Admit it, you don't want it to end any more than they do.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I love how you guys are still bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos and completely, beautifully ignoring the identity politics of it all and the fact that the whole mess is designed to keep you bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos so you'll ignore the man behind the curtain while he keeps doing the same shit he's been doing for the 40 years, 400 years and a millennia. I have nothing but resentment for each and every one of you. There is no end to this madness because you are still mad. Admit it, you don't want it to end any more than they do.



Ummmm... ok?
Thats kinda messed up but... ok...


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

I'm not a racist! 

I'm a misanthrope, I hate everyone equally!


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I love how you guys are still bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos and completely, beautifully ignoring the identity politics of it all and the fact that the whole mess is designed to keep you bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos so you'll ignore the man behind the curtain while he keeps doing the same shit he's been doing for the 40 years, 400 years and a millennia. *I have nothing but resentment for each and every one of you.* There is no end to this madness because you are still mad. Admit it, you don't want it to end any more than they do.



Fucking win! My work is done.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> *and casino*s



Epic failure for taking a joke seriously.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I didn't even read your post, but I did read Kankaru's which referred to yours, so I decided to throw it in since it is one of the things that commonly gets thrown around in identity politicking. If that's all you said, I could care less because it doesn't undermine my point, which is that Kankaru and jellyhurwit are providing a pretty good example of how stupid the general population is when it comes to race politics - in that they even play the fucking game in the first place.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But aren't you sort of playing the same game too by taking this thread seriously, and even bothering to reply to it? :|


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Whoa now, I think someone needs to sit on some fucking ice or something. I didn't shoot any insults at you, there was no need for the douche comment.
> And when did I say we should be allowed to call them niggers? I was saying that they shouldn't throw a fit about being called a racist name when they're calling us racist names. Its rather hypocritical of them. I think that just as whites aren't allowed to say nigger, blacks shouldn't be allowed to say cracker.
> 
> As for the slavery and shit, it doesn't really matter if it was 40 years, 100 years, or millions of years. It's over with now, and has been for a long time. If you look at the spam of a person's lifetime instead of the span of a nation's lifetime, you'll see that it is a long time.
> But as I said before, if you weren't the one being enslaved and/or segregated, then you aren't owed anything. Look at what Rilvor said. It helps this point. "One of my ancestors was a native american, I demand the government give me a casino." It doesn't work that way, does it? Just because someone's ancestors were enslaved doesn't mean they have a right to compensation. They weren't harmed by it any, so why should they be given something to make up for it? The only people who should get something out of it are the people who *were* slaves, who *were* victims of segregation.



WALL OF TEXT, COMIN' UP:

Oh, well, then you'll have to forgive me for insulting you.

The comment on usage of the term nigger comes from your response to sateva's comment on why white persons should be able to use the word "nigger" to refer to black persons -



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> "I completely agree with this. Colored people call white people offensive names and it's considered perfectly fine. But when a white person calls a colored person a name that they themselves call each other, it's considered some kind of sin against man."



As for the last part, I suppose that is the argument. However, if you're wondering why people are culturally touchy (which is what I was getting at, not necessarily lending legitimacy to either end of the argument) when you demand that they permit you to do things that they normally wouldn't - I'm trying to tell you one reason why. Realistically, if you look at how long ago nigger meant something very bad coming from a white person to a black person, it makes perfect sense that you're not allowed to say it. [<-This is the part about why they throw 'fits'->] Likewise, white people such as myself and Rostam agree that "CRACKER" is not very insulting. It isn't insulting at all. Now, why is that? Well, I suppose you'd have to step back and look at sociological/political issues. The point being "CRACKER" doesn't have the same strength as "NIGGER." K?

Now, here's one other thing I don't get...from this ridiculous argument (aside from why you would want to say nigger in the first place) so, will you just say this in front of people who have had "Nigger, I'm going to kick the shit out of you." said to them? I mean, if you're saying it in public to black persons of your generation; don't you find that a tad disrespectful to say that in front of someone who may have gotten the shit kicked out of them while being called a nigger?

Just a thought.

If your argument is that somehow not saying "nigger" makes some kind of racial barrier. Umm, BAWWWW. OH NOES, WHITE FOLKS AINT BE ALLOWED TO DO SOMETHING. No offense, but it's not that big of a deal. It really shows the fucked up priorities of white persons on equality - "Dammit, I SHOULD BE ABLE TO SAY NIGGER, OMGMYBFFJILL." Whereas most black persons I've heard of fighting for equality are generally looking for equal representation in the government and on the school board. Oh, but perhaps I've crossed the boundary to where everyone BAWS that they aren't getting enough from black persons.

PS: On the rest of the thread: LOL @ Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I love how you guys are still bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos and completely, beautifully ignoring the identity politics of it all and the fact that the whole mess is designed to keep you bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos so you'll ignore the man behind the curtain while he keeps doing the same shit he's been doing for the 40 years, 400 years and a millennia. I have nothing but resentment for each and every one of you. There is no end to this madness because you are still mad. Admit it, you don't want it to end any more than they do.



I don't see you leaving society. If you want to do it - I'll become a hobo with you, if that's any incentive. I have a little knowledge about surviving outside of society.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> The comment on usage of the term nigger comes from your response to sateva's comment on why white persons should be able to use the word "nigger" to refer to black persons -



mmm HELL NO!... 

Nigger means ignorant, an Asian can be a nigger a Caucasian can be a nigger, I can be a nigger, you can be a nigger yes even a black man can be a nigger... Back in the day gay used to have a completely different meaning. But these days nigger means ignorant, and nigga means buddy. Except if I was to call let say my best friend a nigga around a racist black person they would stomp me into the ground and if I even so much as defend myself it becomes a hate crime... That is what I'm saying... Black people in general are NOT niggers... Nor do I feel they should be referred to as such... That is all of T'hella NO. 
Having a race tagged like that is so not cool... Not cool braw. 
I have NO problem with the black peoples, I do have a problem with the black peoples throwing race cards all over my face for uttering a simple word... 
Its all a bunch of play ground sticks and stones bull shit. 

Lets use Jerry Snowfields Creamer, and Dave Chappelle for example. Daves jokes pretty much all have the word nigger in them. No problems, every ones happy with it. Craimer says the word nigger doing stand up, the guy gets hate mail... 

Again just so we are clear on this, I have respect for every race... Except the majority of Jews, NO I'm not a Nazi either... Just a tad Anti semitic.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's sum this up for people's straining eyes: you're saying you'd like to call black people "niggers." You think "nigger" should take on a meaning it currently does not have in mainstream culture (like the terms: "gay" or "queer."), or be a term white people can use to refer to their black friends...expecting that no one else will take offense to it. You should be able to call anyone a "nigger" including black people.

Thus, all you're really trying to say is "I would like to be able to call black people niggers without incident." Is that right?


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be such a moron... 

I plainly said Nigger means ignorant. Not African American, Jamaican. Or any of thous... Nigga means buddy, were I'm from I hear strangers say it all the time. It was also a popular term in high school. If there's a ignorant person NOT MATTER WITCH RACE THEY ARE nigger is a proper term for that. 
Got it?
Good.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

you know, moron, idiot, imbecile, and many other words work just as well.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> you know, moron, idiot, imbecile, and many other words work just as well.



Yeah this is VERY true... But it more the principle of it all really, the idea of how one word can be so reportedly taboo...


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> you know, moron, idiot, imbecile, and many other words work just as well.



I'm partial to retard myself.

I love how you can say to someone "You seem to be suffering from some serious mental retardation." and then they look really confused, just to back it up.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*spinning newspaper*

FAT-SLOPED FOREHEAD BRIGADE DROOLS INTO TOWN.

:?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*







Damn naggers.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

keep it civil please guys(and girls)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What was this thread originally about? Would you disagree that the issue itself is some serious shit, seeing as how it leads to things like what amounts to brainwashing and identity politicking? But that's not the game I'm trying to play. I'm trying to show it for what it really is, which is a huge mess of destractions to keep us all fighting each other, and hopefully when people realize that, the rest of the truth will be obvious: race itself is a lie.

I'll admit, it's very hard not to play the game while you're trying to destroy it. The color of a person's skin does matter thanks to this fucked up, evil system, the words they use matter, and the social constructs they've forced us into, while based on lies on top of lies are very real. The hurt it's caused is real, the anger justified, even the anger from whites, but almost everyone is angry at the wrong people. If anyone wants to change anything, they're going to have no choice but to get in the game and break a lot of rules for the sake of showing people that it can be played a lot differently - and with their help, completely done away with.

What I'm asking is do people even want to do that, or do they enjoy their racism and their hatred? Do they like living in a world founded on people manipulating other people and playing them off each other in the name of lies like race, or do they want to live with the truth? For my part, any time a topic like this one comes up here or anywhere else, I made it my personal mission a long time ago to deconstruct it for anyone in earshot, which usually turns in to me leading a lot of horses to a lot of water only to watch them die of thirst while they fight over the last carrot.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The AA's know they pull that crap anymore, yet some of them still do it. like if i started cracking on the AA's cause they said something about me, i'll bet you Al Sharpton will be all up in my ass. Can we use RAGING DOUCHBAG for Al Sharpton?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

yes actually I _ will _ disagree that this "issue" is [serious business], because you see I do not care about racial issues, it isn't a part of my life, and I go just about every day without thinking about it. It's not important to me, and it never will be.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why should I leave society? Or you? It's just as much ours as it is theirs. You don't get it, do you? I don't want to LEAVE society, I want to BURN IT TO THE FUCKING GROUND and then rebuild it, minus a lot of the bullshit such as social constructs like race, which is supposed to be God's job but he's taking his sweet time and I'm losing patience.



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> yes actually I will disagree that this "issue" is [serious business], because you see I do not care about racial issues, it isn't a part of my life, and I go just about every day without thinking about it. It's not important to me, and it never will be.



Ah, so in other words you're on their side, whether or not you even know it, and even though you're in the game, since you're unaware of it, you can at least feel like you're winning even if you're not. Okay, well I'll keep a red pill on hand for you for if and when you wanna wake up, but for now, my conversation with you is over.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ. I'm sorry, but thats just sad.
I don't care if I get in trouble or anything. I honestly pitty you for going to so much trouble over a forum thread. Why do you care so much about other people? If you're not racist what do you have to worry about?

The only reason racism is such a big deal is because it's so fucking handy for people to curl up in a ball and cry when things even dip slightly in that direction. Racism should be a white man burning a black man for being black, not me using the word nigger.

And yeah, I like some racism. Most racist jokes are funny. The only point racism becomes a crime is when violence errupts, and comments like yours add to any unrest people feel on the subject.

If you feel so strongly about how fucked up the world is, get out into your society and make a difference. You're on the internet. You won't change a thing wasting energy bitching on a lesser known internet forum. If this was real life someone would have probably either told you to shut up or thrown something at you by now.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i like this board to. really no one over here acts really ignorent to other posters, unlike half the other boards ive been to, were's it's utter chaos 24/7


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Jesus christ. I'm sorry, but thats just sad.
> I don't care if I get in trouble or anything. I honestly pitty you for going to so much trouble over a forum thread. Why do you care so much about other people? If you're not racist what do you have to worry about?



Yeah, I guess it's a mistake for me to know that people on the internet are still real people, the things they're talking about are real, their views are real, and that they deserve to know the truth about a few things as much as anyone else.

But to actually answer your question, which feels like a waste at this point but I guess I still want to give you the benefit of the doubt: If you're not racist, how can you NOT give a shit about everything that the LIE of race has caused? How can you not care about that and not be a complete nihilist or misanthrope?



			
				Bloodangel said:
			
		

> The only reason racism is such a big deal is because it's so fucking handy for people to curl up in a ball and cry when things even dip slightly in that direction. Racism should be a white man burning a black man for being black, not me using the word nigger.
> 
> I like some racism. Most racist jokes are funny. The only point racism becomes a crime is when violence errupts, and comments like yours add to any unrest people feel on the subject.



You've got it completly backwards, and on top of that I think you're arguing with the wrong person there as "nigger" is somewhere at the bottom of my list of priorities. Did I not already observe that people spend more time talking about that word than the subject of racism itself and what it really is? But you must not know people very well if you think you can talk about the N-word and not expect "unrest" as you put it to come part in parcel with the very subject, and that somehow it's MY interjections that make it worse when I'm the one saying race is a lie and the identity politics behind who gets to use what words is elementary to the distraction of the real issue. If that's the case, then how can I not be right in saying that they must actually like their racism? And by that I don't mean your stupid racist humor, I mean the social construct of race itself. I defy you to explain that one to me, if you think you can.



			
				Bloodangel said:
			
		

> If you feel so strongly about it, get out into your society and make a difference. You're on the internet. You won't change a thing wasting energy bitching on a lesser known internet forum.



Oh give it up, you're doing the same God damned thing - you're a guy bitching on an internet forum about something to do with race, so don't pull that shit here, it will never work and someone will always call you on it. The only thing I'm trying to change here is a few minds. As for real life, I do the same thing, try to change minds and fuck up the game as much as I can without falling into its tricks, and it's pretty much all someone in my position can do which is why I'm so frustrated.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be nice having your arrival listed on the front page of the spinning news. 

Must be great honor for you.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you disagree with society at large and want it to be taken apart and rebuilt to your specifications, then it arguably isn't yours. Others seem to not mind it, save for minutia. If this many people aren't moved towards it (unless you're a vanguard or some such shit), then you simply want to destroy something that others have a vested interest in. You're an enemy of the state and the society, but you're not a friend to the common folk if you want to destroy and rebuild something that is a part of others lives (arguably, central to them). Social constructs such as race are culturally with us, and whether or not they continue to stand or "fade away" has solely to do on cultural trends. If you feel that you're some kind of agent of change, by all means, make some changes - but, realistically, if you want to alter society in its entirety, you should leave; otherwise, you're just working with the system. Or maybe I'm wrong? Don't get me wrong, this kind of stuff is very interesting to me, and as such - not trying to assault your little ideology or whatever there.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[size=xx-large] HAW HAW. [/size] 

[size=large] THANK YOU, IT IS GREAT HONOR FOR ME, WITCH I ACCEPT POST-HASTE WITH LITTLE INCONTINENCE. [/size]

We could keep it up all day. You're more than welcome to PM me, this is really the only thing the forums should/can be used for. Regarding why I used that as a response is simple. You're decontextualizing both the 'debate (if it can so be called)' and the situation regarding the words used, why you cannot use them, and why you may have issues using them in the future. Oh, that and you called me a moron. Charming.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and you twisted around every thing I said trying to make me out to be some crazed wight supremists... And now that you have nothing left to rip on, you resort to my bad spelling... I did call you a moron for switching up my words, and you called me the fat-sloped forehead drooling brigade, at least I can call you a moron with real authority...


----------



## codewolf (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

*sateva:* back off.

*jellyhurwit:* the same goes to you.

if you want to act like complete morons then please do it in private (with PM's for example), i dont want to have to close this thread.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not going to deny that I'm an extremist. The problem with moderates is that they're moderate, and since this topic is about race, I should probably point out that even Martin Luther King had an axe to grind with moderates because he saw them as an even greater obstacle to his goals than the KKK. And it makes sense, because extremists like the KKK let you know who they are, that they are your mortal enemy, and they don't dilly-dally around the matter - and it makes it a hell of a lot easier to fight them, expose them for what they are and take away their power. But moderates? How do you deal with them? You can't because they won't take a firm stance on anything. Worse than that, they'll oppose you on the grounds of being "too extreme", even if you're right and they generally want what you want, just because they've been trained mentally not to separate absolute good, absolute evil and absolute power. As if one can not exist without the other two. I'm not necessarily saying they can, I'm just saying I'm pretty certain the first two are real and want to duke it out for the third, and I believe I've picked the side that will prevail if the truth means anything at all. And if I don't get to change a damn thing in my life before I die, then at least I have that, and who knows, maybe that's what the real war is for. But as much as I'd love to pick up an A.K and go apeshit in the streets right now, die, and get it over with, we've all seen it a million times and it never changes anything. And as much as I'd love to go be a hermit and say fuck all you guys, well it'd be pretty damn hard to change anything that way either.

You're right, we do have to play the game in some way, but remember I said my purpose in life is to show people it can be played differently, rules can be broken, and maybe someday we can end the game and start a new one. And if the "common folk" can see that, I can be a friend to them, and if not, of course I'm going to be their enemy, but like I said, I'm not a moderate and taking any kind of stand on anything ultimately means conflict. Where people like me differ from black separatists and white nationalists and the like is that we see more similarities than differences between black separatists and white nationalists, and believe if nothing else, if you got both sides to realize race is a myth imposed on them by someone other than each other (they do impose it on themselves, although unknowingly, and they didn't create the lie), they would probably be on the same side and things would get very interesting, wouldn't they?

I'd be lying if I said it doesn't hurt me to think that not only have millions been enslaved and killed because of the color of their skin, but that their descendants would hate me because they think I'm responsible for the aftermath just for the color of mine. The former is an ugly truth, the latter is a lie, but both are wrong and both hurt. We can be hurt enough by the truth without the lies, and without all the wrong people benefitting from those lies while they continue to hurt us. You're right that in order for anything to change, there needs to be a cultural change, in fact I've been saying the same thing forever. But that doesn't happen until people start speaking up, and doing so very loudly, and every word I write here is basically just a rehersal for that.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva said:
			
		

> Yeah, and you twisted around every thing I said trying to make me out to be some crazed wight supremists... And now that you have nothing left to rip on, you resort to my bad spelling... I did call you a moron for switching up my words, and you called me the fat-sloped forehead drooling brigade, at least I can call you a moron with real authority...



Two things:

1. Then you should attempt to re-state what it is you were saying, or elaborate on how I misinterpreted your words. Instead of calling someone else a moron. Ta-da. Now, wasn't that simple?

I don't personally care if you are, indeed, a crazed "wight supermists," however...if you seem to believe that my re-interpretations are asserting that, maybe the fault lies with you (and if it doesn't, as I said, elaborate on what was wrong in what I've stated).

I'm simply saying that, sure, you can call your friends "nigga" if you so please. That should be something your friends are okay with. For instance, I have a gay friend...now, if I didn't know him (aside from his homosexuality) I wouldn't just walk up to him and say "HEY, FAGGOT." However, I know him and have known him, and I call him "fag" all the time, however, I've met more than a few homosexual men who hate the word "faggot," and any use of it. Likewise, when you call your friend "nigga" that's an established thing, one that you know won't offend them. However, that doesn't mean that every AA is alright with you calling them "nigga," because to them it can mean "nigger..." which does indeed have context with 50-100 years of strife (sorry if I'm blending yours and Kankaru's ideas together) and conflict behind it. If you disassociate that term from that context, then certainly, you have more than a right to demand that you be able to use the word on a widespread stance. However, most in this culture will agree that "nigger" doesn't mean ignorant person regardless of race; and that "nigga" while meaning "friend" to some degree can equally be viewed as "nigger" if there's no established understanding over what you're saying. Now if I'm confused about what you're saying beyond that, you're more than welcome to clarify.

2. Codewolf: I'm sorry, we should stop calling each other morons, but you're more than welcome to call us morons? Unfortunately, if you're going to tell someone not to do something on the forums...pssst...you're a mod, it's not in good taste for you to do it too. Besides, I told sateva that she was more than welcome to PM me. The offer is still open, of course.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> sateva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did.. You rembered that I called you a moron in that post but you can't remember that I re-stated my opinion on the matter, eh?

 I will quote the post...



			
				sateva said:
			
		

> Don't be such a moron...
> 
> I plainly said Nigger means ignorant. Not African American, Jamaican. Or any of thous... Nigga means buddy, were I'm from I hear strangers say it all the time. It was also a popular term in high school. If there's a ignorant person NOT MATTER WITCH RACE THEY ARE nigger is a proper term for that.
> Got it?
> ...



also 



			
				sateva said:
			
		

> Nigger means ignorant, an Asian can be a nigger a caucasian can be a nigger, I can be a nigger, you can be a nigger



If you don't care then why are you still all over it? Why not GET over it... There is no need to drag this on and switch around my words any further. My opinion has bin written in crayon, and if you think I still mean to say black people are niggers... Well then you are a nigger... (No I'm NOT calling you black, I'm calling you ignorant)


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Actually, in the post I just made and the post prior (initially responding to you) I stated that most people in this culture do not view the word as meaning that. It instead usually means a derogatory term for African Americans. Which is, of course, the issue at hand. If the word had meant ignorant (without regard for race of person), and that was the mainstream usage or meaning after every cultural appearance, then we wouldn't be arguing about anything. Hence, decontextualizing from society and from the topic.

When did I say that I didn't care? Obviously, this subject is of some interest to me.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Actually, in the post I just made and the post prior (initially responding to you) I stated that most people in this culture do not view the word as meaning that.
> 
> When did I say that I didn't care? Obviously, this subject is of some interest to me.



Well then, I'm glade to live in a place with more open minded people. OK, you might care about the issue of race, that great. So am I, but I believe it would be better to have every thing out in the open rather then social taboos...


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Well since this is a serious business topic.

Its mean to call people slurs, but its not necessarily fully racist, since that'd mean the slurrer would have to truly believe the ones they slur are innately inferior to them. Whilst they may just either be dicks, or just BEING dicks. Which is a bit of a milder offense.

As for 'white privilege' though, thats BS. whites can be poor too. Poverty is the real enemy anyway. Fighting poverty benefits both disenfranchised minorities and poor whites equally. Very unracist.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

@sateva:
I'm sorry, I hope I wasn't being America-centric (what a stupid word), but you do live in America right? I mean, the word is either a derogatory term for African American or a term that African Americans use to refer to each other, or that their friends use for them. The issue is that the usage is controversial for white people to use, and to some African Americans for they themselves to use. What bothers me about this thread is that there are demands that whites should have the right to use that term, without understanding the context and why it's important. It is of utmost importance. The term can mean something very, very bad and has historical inertia, so I get a little pissed off when people demand the right to use it. Especially being that there are many other words you can use. It isn't as though this somehow oppresses you, is it? It doesn't remove some important right, and its very hard to argue that it separates you (especially given that the word is controversial in all aspects of society - AA's using it for each other, whites using it for AA's, etc.).

To me, it seems like a demand that someone should not get offended when you or I use an offensive word (that has a very distinguished history of being used by whites as a derogatory and racist term referring to AA's, which is not, realistically, that distant in time) against them. That they should just accept it, since they're permitted to use it in their culture. That sounds a little...ehh, controlling to me?


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 12, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> @sateva:
> I'm sorry, I hope I wasn't being America-centric (what a stupid word), but you do live in America right? I mean, the word is either a derogatory term for African American or a term that African Americans use to refer to each other, or that their friends use for them. The issue is that the usage is controversial for white people to use, and to some African Americans for they themselves to use. What bothers me about this thread is that there are demands that whites should have the right to use that term, without understanding the context and why it's important. It is of utmost importance. The term can mean something very, very bad and has historical inertia, so I get a little pissed off when people demand the right to use it. Especially being that there are many other words you can use. It isn't as though this somehow oppresses you, is it? It doesn't remove some important right, and its very hard to argue that it separates you (especially given that the word is controversial in all aspects of society - AA's using it for each other, whites using it for AA's, etc.).
> 
> To me, it seems like a demand that someone should not get offended when you or I use an offensive word (that has a very distinguished history of being used by whites as a derogatory and racist term referring to AA's, which is not, realistically, that distant in time) against them. That they should just accept it, since they're permitted to use it in their culture. That sounds a little...ehh, controlling to me?



Yeah that's totally agree able to me. BUT its just as controlling to make it a taboo. I think if people  could get over the negative stigma of the word there would be allot less miss understandings between the races... At least if every race could say it or anything else that would be equality and free dome of speech... Witch seems to be dismissed as a dream around here... 
Yeah ignorant can be said MANY different ways. But its purely the principle or equality. It may never exist in the world but in Countries consist of all the different races there needs to be some communication and light heartiness when it comes to dumb taboos... 
And nope I'm not an American I am Canadian.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Whites are all racist because we're the only ones that can LEGALLY be racist.
THX A BUNCH KKK! >=6
But the true problem is racism still exists, in everybody.  I don't care who you are, at least one point in your life you have thought something racist.  Aka, "Damn this illegal immigrants!" or "There would be a whole lot less crime if..."


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

It sucks being everyones asshole.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

On a vaguely related note to the thread in general, I don't know about anyone else, but part of me finds it amusing how, being a hetero white male of northern European descent, I'm somehow to blame for every single hardship since the beginning of time.

'Scuze me, gotta go suppress someone's culture, now. :twisted:


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Icarus said:
			
		

> Whites are all racist because we're the only ones that can LEGALLY be racist.
> THX A BUNCH KKK! >=6
> But the true problem is racism still exists, in everybody.  I don't care who you are, at least one point in your life you have thought something racist.  Aka, "Damn this illegal immigrants!" or "There would be a whole lot less crime if..."



Ima quote that in my sig XD. 

Every one thinks about something negative about every thing some times, be it other races, their own race, there wife, children,  boss who ever. Its when people start getting offended that people start crying racism. I'm Irish... You don't see me going around all pissed off at the TV net works because all the media ever says about Irish is Drunk, wife beating, whisky, drinking, leprechaun catching, ext. But Irish is a wight race, so it seems to be OK to openly make fun of it, witch it is BEACAUSE we laugh at it, we take it as a joke. Calling me a shanty women would be like calling a black person a nigger, but you don't any Irish yelling RACE CARD. Newfie jokes, isn't that racist? blond jokes even? A blond joke is pretty much a joke directed at the Swedes. Isn't that racist? 

Like I said, if the word nigger was treated more like the words dumb blond, newfie, shanty. It would be taken just as light heartily as thous words...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what pisses me off about being Canadian - we're supposed to be the shining example to the rest of the world of multiculturalism, and every time the average Canadian opens their mouth it exposes both the hypocritical joke that the Canadian government is and just how out of touch the intelligentsia is with the real Canada (not to mention the real world).

It's a nice ideal to believe that the N-word would be on the same level as Newfie jokes and such, and I'd like to hope some day it will be. But if you knew anything, you'd know how identity politics work (you know, that term I've been casually throwing around in this thread as casually as you talk about your anti-semitism) and the reality, which is that it's *not* going to get any better under this administration or in the current political climate.

You really can't see the forest for the trees on this issue, it's painfully obvious every time you speak on it. But hey, that's what Canada wants, for us to be completely blind to the truth and *think* we're revolutionizing the way people see race and culture when we're actually just helping reinforce the walls that divide us while making them harder to tear down. It's quite insidious, and I'd admire it, if I were a racist.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT was beautifully written...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

So beautifully that I guess it makes people ignore the fact that I just told them they don't know what they're talking about. In all fairness, you do seem to understand the hypocrisy on all sides of the issue, as far as we the common people are concerned. But I hope you'll come to realize those people, in reality should be your allies, not your opponents. You're all pissed off about a lot of the same things, and fighting over a few small things the lot of you occassionally do to each other isn't doing anything about the big things a few people are doing to all of you every day.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> I love how you guys are still bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos and completely, beautifully ignoring the identity politics of it all and the fact that the whole mess is designed to keep you bickering about Niggas and Crackers and casinos so you'll ignore the man behind the curtain while he keeps doing the same shit he's been doing for the 40 years, 400 years and a millennia. I have nothing but resentment for each and every one of you. There is no end to this madness because you are still mad. Admit it, you don't want it to end any more than they do.



The man behind the curtain? Are you talking about the American Gov? I could tell you so many things about the gov's deceit. But thats a different topic.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, by all means, do tell. Anything to salvage this topic from all the bullshit filling these 5 or so pages now. Although by man behind the curtain, I'm mostly referring to the ones BEHIND the government, the ones we don't get to have our two-minutes-hate at.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

please let this thread die . racism is an ugly disgusting thing lets just agree on that.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the government was behind 9/11. I could show you a video that would explain. It would be faster and easier than typing and reading it. 

Heres the link : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yx9NRX37SM


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's two main problems with conspiracy theories. The first is that by design they're impossible to falsify. The second is that no one who makes these videos is close enough to the primary source to be considered a reliable secondary or even tertiary source - and even if they were, if they were sticking their neck out like that you'd be forced to wonder who they have an axe to grind with to take that kind of risk.

I'm sure you've heard of the Illuminati and the New World Order and all that. Personally, I believe something like that probably does exist, as there have always been powers behind the throne of every civilization and I can't fathom how ours would be any different. But I doubt it goes by any of the names we've given it, that it even has one, or that it is even a single organization. What I don't doubt is that if 9/11 *was* and "inside job", then it was only because those people chose to let it happen because what's happening to the U.S and the rest of the world as a result serves whatever purpose they're working towards.

The U.S government, as you can see and hear it on your television screen, web browser, radio and newspapers, if it were truly both as evil and powerful as so many people think it is would have met its goal by now[size=x-small]*[/size] and I'm not discounting the possibility that it might possesse the necessarily evil, but as for the power, I highly doubt it, otherwise why would they wait any longer to impose a police state on all of us? Why would there even be any opposition from other facets of the same government? This prospect of an ever-expanding overseas war might look like it fits the bill for a Weapon of Mass Destraction, but if it's causing the current administration to fall apart (Bush and Cheney are the only original members left, and they have both the house and the senate against them) then it can't really be seen as anything more than career politicians Epic Failing.

These videos are a nice little two minute hate we can all shout about here and on YouTube where we can all feel united in our utter disgust for the current state of world affairs, but it neither reveals the cause or offers a constructive solution.

[size=x-small]*It's just a hunch, but the ultimate goal of a New World Order type society might resemble something like this.[/size]


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 13, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Could you put all that into a shorter post? Your hard to understand when blab on and on like that.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

-


----------



## DarkclawTheDragon (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Magnus said:
			
		

> Its funny how someone can hate another cause of the color XD, i'm hated by black AND white people cause i have orange hair X3~


Well thats just stupid,hating someone for there hair color.I like people who have colored hair.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Could you put all that into a shorter post? Your hard to understand when blab on and on like that.



That's amazing, you'll sit through an hour and twenty minute long video to have propaganda and factoids spoon-fed to you, but when someone challenges you not to let yourself be played by it, you can't be bothered with three short paragraphs. You want a soundbite? Try this on for size: Shit like Loose Change is Nazi propaganda for Liberals.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

OMG!! NOOOO! Not 9/11! I would have expected the hurricane Katrina government conspiracy in this thread! But not 9/11!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> OMG!! NOOOO! Not 9/11! I would have expected the hurricane Katrina government conspiracy in this thread! But not 9/11!!!



everyone knows Bush got in his flying weather machine and made hurricane Katrina.


and everyone knows there was no conspiracy on 9/11, it was obviously caused by Will Smith


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 14, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> everyone knows Bush got in his flying weather machine and made hurricane Katrina.
> 
> 
> and everyone knows there was no conspiracy on 9/11, it was obviously caused by Will Smith



I have proof of Bush!


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said it was too long to read. I did read all of it. Your just bad with English or something because I didn't understand half of it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So even though every word I used was English, and every sentence had proper structure, punctuation and grammar more or less, you didn't understand it, and that makes *me* suck at English?

Y'know what, folks, fuck this thread. I'm done with your guys' idiotic bullshit.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry kankaru, but you did deserve that a bit.... 'ol bone-head probably has better grammar etc than the average english teacher


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Actually, her grammar may have been alright, but her punctuation sucked. There were too many sentences strung together without the proper comma usage. I read it the way it was written. Which ended up making little since. 
And she also used a lot of words that didn't need to be in there. Probably just to make it longer, and make herself look smarter than she actually is. Even the best writers know that a simple sentence is better than an overly drawn out one. Too many words looses the reader's interest, which causes a lot of people to loose track of what they're reading. 
She's just a wanna-be know-it-all, and thats it.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Her argument didn't even belong in this thread anyway. This thread is about the argument of "all whites are racist."


----------



## psion (Nov 15, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Apparently its fact now...
> 
> http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=58426
> 
> ...



This is undoubtably the most idiotic form of reverse-discrimination I have read in a while.  Of all the stupid, moronic things they could do, make white and only white students take a tolerance course whether or not they need it has just topped the list.  I have only one thing to say to this man, "Cease and desist immediately, you're making the sane and respectable Leftists look bad."


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				psion said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I think something like what DE University is doing is about the only thing that can receive so many insults in one sentence. Lol.


----------



## Toki (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

haha, I needed a good laugh. That was kinda funny.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Actually, *her* grammar may have been alright, but *her* punctuation sucked. There were too many sentences strung together without the proper comma usage. I read it the way it was written. Which ended up making little since.
> And *she* also used a lot of words that didn't need to be in there. Probably just to make it longer, and make *herself*  look smarter than *she* actually is. Even the best writers know that a simple sentence is better than an overly drawn out one. Too many words looses the reader's interest, which causes a lot of people to loose track of what they're reading.
> *She's* just a wanna-be know-it-all, and thats it.



urm..... its a He :lol:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Fine, Kankaru, I'll dumb it down for you, yet again, and even put it in point form just like the Loonie Left videos and websites you get all your reliable info from.

- If my argument didn't belong in this thread, why did you even entertain it in the first place? You're just pissed because I don't think Loose Change has any credibility.

- Simpler sentences with fewer words are necessary to reach the A.D.D crowd. Yeah, I'm talking about the ones that think a fucking YouTube video can speak for them better than they can. But they're not always the best. For example, Charles Dickens' writing was sometimes annoyingly verbose, but then again, he wasn't of the YouTube generation, and that's not who we was writing for. Believe it or not, neither am I. Thank God for that.

- As for me being a wannabe know it all, you're sort of right, because I sincerely do want to know virtually everything there is to know about everything. I'm nowhere near there yet, and I never will be, but at least I'm always getting somewhere. Can you say the same?


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Yesterday Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> So even though every word I used was English, and every sentence had proper structure, punctuation and grammar more or less, you didn't understand it, and that makes *me* suck at English?
> 
> *Y'know what, folks, fuck this thread. I'm done with your guys' idiotic bullshit.*





			
				Today Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Fine, Kankaru, I'll dumb it down for you, yet again, and even put it in point form just like the Loonie Left videos and websites you get all your reliable info from.
> 
> - If my argument didn't belong in this thread, why did you even entertain it in the first place? You're just pissed because I don't think Loose Change has any credibility.
> 
> ...



Congrats on following through there Boney.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

And you're still here _because_?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Listen people if you aren't going to debate the topic of this post, then do not post here. Stay on topic, and take your personal differences to PM's.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Rilvor, if it isn't painfully clear by now that they _can't_ debate the topic, that they lack the sufficient self-education to say anything of worth on the matter, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Rilvor, if it isn't painfully clear by now that they _can't_ debate the topic, that they lack the sufficient self-education to say anything of worth on the matter, then I don't know what to tell you.



I can tell you however that that is your own personal opinion, and may not be the same view as everyone. If this does not get back on topic I am locking this thread, this isn't a sandbox for everyone to bicker and throw sand in each other's faces.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Rilvor said:
			
		

> If this does not get back on topic I am locking this thread, this isn't a sandbox for everyone to bicker and throw sand in each other's faces.



as much as i want to keep this thread open 'cos its as funny as hell, i have to agree with rilvor here.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

yeah, it has gone a little too far, even though i enjoy watching people argue with one another. but if i could have a say, lets just keep it open for a little while longer, just to see if anything more bad happens


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

If we were to head in the harmless racism direction, could it stay?

For instance:







How about some delicious crackers?

Gotta say, that guy in the white(?) t is a real looker.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 16, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

lol that was pretty good


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Sorry about that. 

So back to the topic of all whites are racist. Any new comments?


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



> ...if it isn't painfully clear by now that they _can't_ debate the topic, that they lack the sufficient self-education to say anything of worth on the matter...



A lot of people have already made plenty of good points on the thread's topic. It was a great discussion before the topic was changed. 

Again, to everyone else, I'm sorry for carrying it along so far.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Bloodangel said:
			
		

> If we were to head in the harmless racism direction, could it stay?
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...



That is a very racist statement. I know a hell of a lot of white people who can dance. Dancing is something thats limited to certain races. Neither are good look. I mean, look at Johnny Depp for example. He's one of the best looking white men alive.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, yeah, I'm white too, and I know plenty of white people who can dance. This image is what we in the trade call a joke.

The picture is saying "All Crackers are ugly white folk who can't dance", not "All white folk are ugly crackers who can't dance".

But then maybe this is something to discuss. Am I making a racist statement by saying "Look at those crackers" in refrence to the picture when I, myself, am white?


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, yeah, I guess it is a true statement then. Lol. I didn't think of that.

And I wasn't trying to argue with you when I made that post. I guess I worded it wrong. It was supposed to be kind of like... Yeah, that _is_ racist.. Like in agreement..... Or something. I was tired. Lol. Sorry.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Well since this thread is serious business it seems.

The statement that all whites are racist is completely absurd. If the statement was made by a white person, its a case of overactive P.C.ness, of that annoying variety that invents words like 'womyn'. If the statement was made by a non-white person, I'd say said person is paranoid, and at least prejudiced themselves. And probably also one of those black people who believe that they can only encounter racism and never every be racist themselves even if their part of the lunatic fringe that believes all whites are the creation of the devil or should be exterminated. Which is really up there with KKK style beliefs really.

As for showing students shows on it, I'd say those are as impotent as just about any show you show students. I mean seriously, like they'll remember it a week from now.

I also think that in this modern day where everyone is equal before law, poverty is a far greater and far more important issue to tackle then racism. Because really 'racism' these days amounts mostly to hurting people's oh so precious feelings. Doesn't it?

I suppose there is the occassional race-based violence, but well.. there's already laws against hate-crimes! Can't reinvent the wheel there either.

I'm not saying racism doesn't exist anymore, but since its no longer in the law books, what else can really be DONE about it? People'll believe what they want to believe. You can balk at it, but people believe lots of crap I think is a load of BS too, I can't stop them from doing that. And neither can some movie. Especially if made by the annoyingly P.C. brigade. If anything thats like trying to put out a fire with gasoline.

I mean really... personally I don't even like the term 'african american' that much personally. Its way to long, to clunky and inaccurate anyway. (Since these people are generally born in the USA. Like if you where an immigrant from Zambia or Egypt or South Africa. THEN you can be an African American, because you're like... actually from Africa.) I mean, white isn't a racist term, so why would someone find the word black offensive?

I mean, if you're offended at being called black, then personally I say you're just spoiling for some sort of fight in order to get what you want.


S'that racist? No I don't think so. I actually would be first to agree that alot of non-white Americans living today have serious problems with poverty and low opportunity. But I think that fight is just about that. Fighting POVERTY. Which will benefit those people, but also poor whites. Equally so, since poverty is colourblind.

But all this P.C. nonsense, nah, I never liked that much. Common courtesy and not being mean for the sake of it is a good idea. But all those stupid 'proper' terms to afdress who knows whom, seriously... screw that shite. I bet that's just some invention of the right to make the left look bad.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> Fighting POVERTY. Which will benefit those people, but also poor whites. Equally so, since poverty is colourblind.



Theres a great point right there. There are so many "color-blind" things that they should fighting instead of racism. (Although being racist is slightly color-blind as well, as in not only one race can be racist.) Things like poverty, as you said. And diseases like cancer. Too many people are focusing on too many less important things. Like racism, the drug war, the war on terrorists, etc.. Especially in a state university. Their attention should be turned to what really matters, instead of trying to force all that "end racism you fucking whites" bull shit.
If people spent as much time look for the cure to aids and cancer as they do with so-called "equal rights", the world would probably be free of SO many "incurable" diseases right now.


----------



## Raul (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

Isn't it funny how when a white person mugs a black person, its racist abuse, but when a black person mugs a white person its not? 

I don't care if that has been said before, I treat all peoples of all colours equally. No exceptions. 

Except for people who owe me money.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				Kankaru said:
			
		

> Too many people are focusing on too many less important things. Like racism, the drug war, the war on terrorists, etc.. *Especially in a state university.*



1. Your opinion.
2. *Huh?*


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 17, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Uh, yeah. Whats wrong with that? Everyone here is voicing their opinions. Do we have to start saying "In my opinion" from now on, or something?

2. *Oops. I put that in the wrong spot. ^^; It's supposed to be like this: 'Their attention should be turned to what really matters, instead of trying to force all that "end racism you fucking whites" bull shit. Especially in a state university.'*


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 18, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> Kankaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I certainly agree with that opinion. The drug and terror wars are both mishandled and often misguided disasters, and costly to boot. 

As for racism vs. poverty. I think poverty is BY FAR the bigger problem nowadays. Its not even a contest anymore. Sure it wasn't ALWAYS like that. But it certainly is now.

Think about it, segregation, jim crow laws... they've already all been eliminated. Laws against hate crimes, discrimination on the work floor, even affirmative action. It already all exists! You can't really DO much more against racism. All the major battles against it where won already.

And any actual issues minorities still have can better be tackled by simply fighting poverty. Which will give disadvantage people (of ANY race, including whites.) better opportunities.

The nonsense that reaches the newspaper about how judges are so mean to minorities and such is really just sensation to sell newspapers and keep people of the REAL issues they should be tackling.

Think about it, it riles up the blacks by suggesting they're mistreated. And when they are riled up they come over as agressive brutes to the whites when there's another riot. Divide and conquer.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 18, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*

*UPDATE* 

Well, in some state in America this halloween 4 boys were charged with hate crimes, for dressing as rappers 50 cent, and 2pac. The boys colored there faces and skin black to look more like an authentic rap star. Big mistake, there now being drug out and called EXTREAMLY racist, and told that by dressing as a black man your insulting them... These boys have gotten a verbal stoning from there peers and others in there community. 

Its fucking halloween people! What about the boys dressed as girls, are they sexist? NO 
What about the girls who run around the street dressed like whores? What about the boys dressed as pimps? Why not put the ridicule were it REALLY belongs. 
Why is no one making a fuss over that? But 4 boys dressed black? On halloween?!?! Give me a god damn break! Its halloween your supposed to dress as something your not weather that be pirate, animal, opposite sex or BLACK..


----------



## sgolem (Nov 18, 2007)

*RE: All whites are racist...*



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Well, in some state in America this halloween 4 boys were charged with hate crimes, for dressing as rappers 50 cent, and 2pac. The boys colored there faces and skin black to look more like an authentic rap star. Big mistake, there now being drug out and called EXTREAMLY racist, and told that by dressing as a black man your insulting them... These boys have gotten a verbal stoning from there peers and others in there community.
> 
> ...


Think of the children!  Oh, wait... 

I think people have lost sight of the line entirely.  I'm curious about what's going to become of this whole whites are all racist thing.  I wonder if there's going to be some sort of breaking point.  Anyway, do you have a link to this story?  I'm interested.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

Excuse me whilst I feel ill at the stupidity that has gone on in this thread since my last post, which was admittedly a bit silly.

Factoid: Nigger. Slang. Derived from 'Negro', Latin for Black. In a case of re-writing history, is now considered to have always had a derogitory connitation as opposed to just a slang-nickname for a grouping of people (Limeys, Canuks).

Factoid: Wolf-Bone is, if not my equal at the art of the written word, then my better. More likely the latter situation.

Factoid: Ratha loves numbered posts, but this isn't one.

Factoid: Culture trumps Race. Only in one case can I think it's one and the same, and that's Judaism.

Factoid: Having re-read Wolf-bone's post with supposed incorrectly placed commas, I have come to the conclusion that a certain poster to this thread needs to A) Read More, and B) Re-attend the fifth grade.


----------



## The Sonic God (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't wait the hear what people think when next year boys start painting their skin olive-coloured and wrap a towel on their head.

Geez.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 19, 2007)

If a white kid dressing like a rapper makes him racist, then a black kid dressing like the monopoly guy is also racist.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 19, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Factoid: Nigger. Slang. Derived from 'Negro', Latin for Black.


 
Language:  English (only)Resume editing Language:  English (change)

k, How about the word gay, that has changed its meanings many times in the past. But its not a taboo to say and the homos have had a long hard brutail fight for freedom as well. You dont see people yelling fag get beat down by police and slaped with a hate crime charge do you? 

I think your missing the point a bit, wights are the only race these days that get charged with hate crimes. 

There was a black woman a while ago, she had a good respectful job. She got pulled over by police and jumped out of her car and started beating the officer. In court she cleamed it as a hate crime because she _thought_the officer was wight. When the vidio from the officers car was played infront of the court the officer was clearly chocolaty black. The woman after stated "oh.. I thought he was wight". I bet you any money her lawyer told her to say that because if the race card is played the wights duck and cover like in an old westren movie. Offering up anything to please them and make them out there race cards back in there pocet. She would have gotten off scot free if there was no vidio verifierng the officer was infact african american. 



			
				Xipoid said:
			
		

> If a white kid dressing like a rapper makes him racist, then a black kid dressing like the monopoly guy is also racist.



And Dave Chappelle he dressed wight on several occasions. Paris Hilton dressed as a black women in an episode of simple life, camp edition. Many broad way plays have had blacks in it. 
(There was an old play were wights dressed as blacks to make fun of them back in the slavery days and apparently that's why its a hate crime to dress black...) 

And if there is no chance for equality why dose government push the race issue so much? 

Why when a black person or group beats up and robs a wight person that's fine, they get away with it, the police wont look because there afraid they might slapped with a race card too. But when a wight person beats down a black person even if that black person just stole your purse or wallet, its a hate crime. Even if you beat him down in self defence, its a hate crime. So remember if your wight and a black person is beating you, 9 time out of 10. Just take it, if you fight back its a hate crime...


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 19, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Factoid: Nigger. Slang. Derived from 'Negro', Latin for Black. In a case of re-writing history, is now considered to have always had a derogitory connitation as opposed to just a slang-nickname for a grouping of people (Limeys, Canuks).


Negro is the Spanish word for black. The Latin word/s for black are as follows:
Niger: black (No, not slang derived from the Latin word. It _is_ a Latin word.)
And
Atrus: black (dark)





			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> Factoid: Having re-read Wolf-bone's post with supposed incorrectly placed commas, I have come to the conclusion that a certain poster to this thread needs to A) Read More, and B) Re-attend the fifth grade.


Any convo with bone-head is over-with now, and more than one person has agreed that those subjects should stay out of this thread, or else the thread will be locked. Please respect that decision.  
If you have anything to say to someone on the matter, send it in a PM instead of trying to start up trouble here again.


----------



## Kankaru (Nov 19, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Xipoid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about Michale Jackson? He's gone through so many bleach treatments (or whatever it's called) to make himself white, I'm surprised it hasn't killed him. But that's not considered a hate crime.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

Kankaru said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Mmm. Would have sworn... Ah well. I is wrong.



> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Welcome to the joys of the internet, where someone that has been gone for two weeks can comment on stuff that is just a few days old...


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah yeah... the infamous N-world. Well its considered an insult now I suppose, even if its origin is indeed just a word for 'Black.'

Anyway though, it reminds me of a funny story. In Africa there's a river called the Niger, which is what Nigeria is named after. (The country that sends you all that spam.) What alot of people don't know however is that there's also a country to the north of the Niger river thats simply named Niger, without the ia.

Now Niger really isn't a happening place. Its mostly sahara desert type terrain. But it IS a good place for paleontology, and they found some pretty funky dinosaurs there. Including a sauropod with a big broad mouth shaped like a hammerhead's head. They decided to name it after the country it was found in, so it became the Nigersaurus. (Nigersaurus Taqueti)

Now I once read this thread on internet where someone got really upset about 'racist scientists' naming their new find a 'Niggersaurus' because it was 'found in Africa'.  You gotta admit, thats funny.


----------



## asdfjkl03 (Nov 19, 2007)

TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> Now I once read this thread on internet where someone got really upset about 'racist scientists' naming their new find a 'Niggersaurus' because it was 'found in Africa'.  You gotta admit, thats funny.



Yes.... Very. I couldn't stop laughing for a good 5-minutes. x3;

Anywho, I'm fairly new to the topic, but after reading (mostly skimming, but stopping at the long posts to see where the bulk of the conflict was starting) most of the last 9 pages, I can officially say that the biggest debate here is one that is primarily american to an extent and should no longer exist.

Now, don't get me wrong. I try to put myself in the shoes of all sides of the conflict one at a time to understand where everyone's coming from, but the biggest contributor to racism over the past few centuries has been the U.S. It's not because they are racist, because it exists everywhere... It's because they're the idiots broadcasting just how racist they are. I can say this because I live _in_ the US and have personally had direct experience with the whole ordeal. 

[rant]

I'm "African-American" (Which really doesn't exist, because Africans disown their american-born "decendants" [and because 100% of "African Americans" were not even BORN in africa, making them all Americans(period.)]) because my skin is dark, but my great, great grandmother was an escaped slave who found love with a Native American Cheif. 

Now, at some point in history, native american history was lost and African American history was promoted to hell. AAs even have their own history month and holiday for one of the civil rights leaders in America.  Here, like a good little boy, I was taught African American history.... BACK AND FORTH, for the entirety of my years in the educational system. I know it so well that I can trace my ancestry back to the exact African tribe they originate from, and have a long conversation about that dreadful day they were raided by the african equivalents of pirates....-- If I wanted to. But no, I want to learn about the side of my ancestry that saved the side that's promoted most. The one that was practically wiped off the face of the planet as far as history goes. I don't know my great, great grandfather's name, tribe, age, anything. But I know more about slaveships, hardships, and rampant racism than I'd ever really want to know about in my life.

[/rant]

The thing that drives racism isn't the idea of it. The idea of it, as we've all grown to know, is stupid, immoral, and just plain silly. Those who continue it are often ignorant or improperly educated (looking at you, white nationalism  and the concept of 'winning the (non-existant) race war'). They continue to do what they want to do, just because they want to do it, without reasonable backing besides mistruths or misunderstandings.  However, the thing that _leads_ them to these misunderstandings are the publications of it. 

We're litterally in an age where everyone wants to live for the present, and want to disregard their pasts to start anew--fresh, "innocent" as the article puts it. Preventing people from doing just that makes them angry. The anger is direct toward those preventing them from their freedoms, and, inadvertantly, their cause. 

If the cause of the anti-racism courses is to promote anti-racism, to fight it, opposers will become racist.

If the cause of a whole month dedicated to a single race that isn't your own is to promote anti-racism, those who want to _get on with their lives,_ become racist.

If the cause of racist subjects emerging all over the _int4rweb_ is to promote anti-racism, people who don't care for it, don't like it on their internet, don't have enough braincells to ignore topics/sites/subjects they don't like, don't really care for it, or don't want to be a part of it because they don't know anything about it, will become racist. And thus far, the vast majority of anti-racism promoting sites have been started on American soil. Therefore, everyone knows racism exists in america, many don't care, and many wish we silly americans would find something better to do with our lives than hate each other. 

[sarcasm]
Well I tell you what. We silly americans are our own nation and we're going to do whatever the heck we darn well please. We're going to hate and kill each other over skin color if we DARN well feel like it. We're going to preserve our freedom of speech by broadcasting our DARN idiotic messages across the entire WORLD if we DARN well want to. We're not going to give a DARN about our poor, sick, or middle class, because we DARN well don't have too. And we're going to screw every citizen of this DARN country over by tracking them across the world with tracking chips to "help them feel safe," make sure that a National Healthcare System (NHS in Europe) NEVER exists because it's communist (even if like, non-communist/socialist governments also have systems like it, because, you know, they don't matter much to us), and invading every DARN contry that we don't think is democratic enough because we DARN well just, don't think.

That's how the government's educational system has taught us, that's how we know our freedoms to impose on everyone else's lives are preserved, and, if you don't like it, get the HELL out of our country. D:<<<<<<<
[/sarcasm]

This is the state of the United States. United, we fall, divided, we fall. We're not really united because, hey, we still have people who hate other people just because they're different; We call ourselves a 'melting pot,' and then designate seperate areas of the pot for certain colored people to melt in; And, last but not least, we use words that no one else can use, and get pissed off about someone else calling us that word, even if our best friend called us that word in front of you when you didn't know our name and didn't speak english long enough to know that we don't like to be called that word. 

Then, after all is done, we post it on the internet for everyone to know about, form opinions on, and have huge debates that serve more so as propoganda that encourage people all over the world to echo our ignorant actions. Seeding their minds with ideas of insanity, over and over again. And then we wonder exactly why the topic still exists when the worst moments of it died years ago.




tl;dr version: Racism exists because we do not cease to talk about it. The opinions on all sides of the debate agree: _'It's wrong, no matter who does it'_, but it continues on because it's still well debated, discussed, spread, and, over time, reborn in the unstable minds of youths who get the wrong impression, move to continue it without knowing, and end of preserving the ignorance that is _racism_.



Even shorter version: 

Americans and their First Amendment right to  _Blatantly disregard the thoughts, opinions, and mental statuses of others and speak their minds openly, to the world, without considering the reprocussions_ have struck again, and the debate will continue to exist even long after the actual act of racism no longer exists.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sees Will Smith GIF*

Not funny, not even a little bit!


----------



## thewriter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Concerning the original topic on page 1*:
I am new here but prejudice is one topic that I address frequently. The original issue has already been addressed. 
I would think if that really happened it would be in the national media. If it did really happen and it was not in the 
national media then maybe this should be discussed more.

*Concerning racism in particular *:

A culture is not a color. Calling a culture black is calling a culture a color. (In a very very literal sense) This seems
to be creating subconscious confusion. 

*As far as the N' word and all other words that are considered to be bad regardless of the context in which 
they are used in *: 

If it hurts someone then don't say it, regardless of principle and any logical fallacies surrounding the issue. 

However, before you take the previous sentence for granted consider the following quote:



			
				Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I believe the whole 'let's call each other the n word' arose out of a very intelligent idea by someone to disempower
> the word by using it as something other than an insult. Unfortunately, this is undermined by not allowing any[one]
> else to use it.



I do not approve of anyone using the word regardless of their skin color. To say someone can not say a word 
based on the color of their skin is ridiculous and if anything only strengthens racism. Try not to confuse the issue. 
In principal one side is correct for the right reason while concerning morality the other side is right for the wrong 
reason. 

*My Conclusions *:
A lot of this seems to support the theory that publicizing racism makes it difficult for racism to go away. I would 
say that it is too soon to tell whether or not that theory is correct and it certainly would not be correct in the 
time of Martin Luther King. However, eventually a time will come when the theory is correct or could be correct. 
Whether or not we have reached this point is possible, but it is also debatable. Also keep in mind the problem 
might not be the fact that Racism and Prejudice is publicized but HOW these things are publicized. 

*Despite all of this *:
Treat people with kindness regardless of Race, Location, Aesthetic Taste, Beliefs, and... I would say actions 
but that involves forgiveness and not prejudice.

*P.S.*
My signature is not intended to apply to this comment. On a certain other forum I have been accused of being 
vague and/or confusing so I am trying my best here.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 21, 2007)

White, black, brown, or blue, racism is everywhere and it ain't getting better, no matter how much others try to change. I apologize to be negative but I have seen this quite a bit at school and... 
Bueno, there is so much more I could say but I won't because I'd be starting something I wouldn't know how to handle. But I'm just telling you of what I observe every weekday.


----------



## Kankaru (Dec 22, 2007)

mrchris said:
			
		

> *Sees Will Smith GIF*
> 
> Not funny, not even a little bit!



I thought it was. Lol.


----------



## Kankaru (Dec 22, 2007)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> White, black, brown, or blue, racism is everywhere and it ain't getting better, no matter how much others try to change. I apologize to be negative but I have seen this quite a bit at school and...
> Bueno, there is so much more I could say but I won't because I'd be starting something I wouldn't know how to handle. But I'm just telling you of what I observe every weekday.



Your actually right there. It's not getting any better. And a lot of the things people are trying to get rid of it is just making it stronger. Like this whole "All whites are racist" shit that university is pulling. Thats just adding more racism to the world.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 23, 2007)

Thread Necromancy...

...how evil.


----------

